# John & Kate plus 8



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Jon & Kate plus 8*

I am watching that show right now and for the new one that comes on Monday next week they are getting 2 new puppies (she said not one but 2 puppies) they are GSD puppies I didn't think they would get puppies much less shepherds, can't wait to see that one next week...lol


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

i like the show and watch in regularly...i never thought they would get a dog, let alone a GSD- and two at that...being that kate is such a neat freak. wow, i don't see this turning out very well.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I know but they are on a farm now, can't wait to see it hopefully they will say what made them decide on shepherds, I would think they have enough to care for let alone 2 puppies..lol if they can handle 8 kids what is 2 more..LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I am really scared to see what happens! I cannot IMAGINE Kate with two large shedding dogs in the house.








I haven't watched the show in quite a while so I didn't know they were getting dogs.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I didn't either and we have been watching it, my daughter loves the show.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I guess if you already have EIGHT kids...what's two dogs? lol


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I guess Jon won that argument. I remember him saying he wanted a big herding breed where as Kate wanted a non-shedding dog like a Standard Poodle.

This will be interesting to see how these two GSD pups work out.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

Anybody notice, the last couple of shows... no Maddy and Cara?
And no mention of where they were, either...


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I just saw this also. I was surprised to say the least and I am also a little concerned. I'm hoping that things go well and that these two puppies do not end up being outside only dogs. Then again they were picking out tile for the basement, so maybe they will have a big huge tile basement for them to run around in.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I love the show
Had to dvr it cause I watch the Bachelor
hey they got the land so be it
Why do I think the dogs will be staying in the barn though
know how obsessed Late is with cleanliness


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

Enjoy the show (One of the few the woman watches I will watch).

She is a raging bitch. I feel sorry for him. She really does treat him like complete crap.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I have not watched in a while. I can only handle her in small doses she makes me crazy. 

It also annoys me I think I was a little like this with my first son. But she is over the top!! 

We know this couple that dogs her DH up like this in front of people. It is SO bad...It reminds me of Kate. 

I cannot believe she is getting puppies!







This will push her over the edge. "Cringe"


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I could've sworn the last one I saw Jon said Maddy and Cara were in school when he took the little ones on a walk through the woods. Cara I can handle, but Maddy is too much like Kate.
LOL I can see Kate w/ 2 GSD puppies... see her screaming and running maybe. Who knows maybe it'll unneat freak her.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

_...i never thought they would get a dog, let alone a GSD- and two at that...being that kate is such a neat freak. wow, i don't see this turning out very well. _

wow, that IS a surprise! See seems way over her head with the kids already -I hope the dogs don't end up having to live outside, bc she's having a nervous breakdown. 
2 pups at the same time- are they out of their mind??? They have no clue what they're getting into


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*










This will just give her something else to yell at him about....


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I never watch the show. I saw one episode and the kids freaked me out - way too many of them. Best birth control ever...









However, with GSD puppies ... I may have to DVR it and see the chaos unfold. Most of all, I just hope she can deal with the kids and the puppies and not have any of the aforementioned suffer/go without.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

The show is like video crack. I watch it mainly for when she flips out at poor Jon.

I don't know how he can be so laid back.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

IMHO Kate is one of the most irritating people on TV - I've always felt so sorry for Jon. Getting 1 GSD puppy in that family is a big mistake, muchless 2. I hate to think of her reaction the first time one of the pups poops in the kitchen or pees in the living room. I wonder how long Kate will allow him to keep the pups before she insists that he kicks them outdoors, rehomes them or dumps them at a shelter.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: sam the shepherdI don't know how he can be so laid back.


Meds. Strong Meds...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

My mom thinks this show is hilarious. I'm far more intrigued/disturbed by the Duggars! I think both shows are too much exposure for such young kids. Some of the comments about the older John & Kate girls are brutal, they aren't even teens yet and people they don't even know are on the 'net spewing about how they "hate" them and they are little "bitches". Sheesh.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: sam the shepherdI don't know how he can be so laid back.
> ...


The couple I know the guy is laid back too. He just sits there and takes it. You find yourself saying stupid stuff about yourself to make him not feel so bad.







My DH is always telling him, man stand up to her. 

That is horrible Lies that people talk bad about the older girls on the net!!









I will have to add it to my DVR so I can see Kate's face the first time one of the puppy's poo's in her house.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

_The couple I know the guy is laid back too. He just sits there and takes it. You find yourself saying stupid stuff about yourself to make him not feel so bad. My DH is always telling him, man stand up to her. _

Scary! Those are probably the people who are one day-out of the blue- get a gun and shoot everyone in sight. Sooner or later, they just have to explode right?- or maybe they commite suicide or get cancer- but it's just not healthy.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: LiesjeMy mom thinks this show is hilarious. I'm far more intrigued/disturbed by the Duggars! I think both shows are too much exposure for such young kids. Some of the comments about the older John & Kate girls are brutal, they aren't even teens yet and people they don't even know are on the 'net spewing about how they "hate" them and they are little "bitches". Sheesh.


Well, I wouldn't call them that, but they are certainly picking up their mothers habits.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

thanks for posting this...I watch John and Kate all the time but missed it last night. Cannot believe they are getting 2 pups! And gsd pups....good luck to them!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

My husband and I just shook our heads when we saw it was 2 GSD, publicity.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

My guess is that either they came up with the idea or the tv people did.

They are going to do whatever sells so chances are they are really gonna play up the whole puppy/destruction/new thing and then it'll probably show them trying to do ob. training and that will be a big dramatic thing and blah blah blah.

In the end it'll probably be as happy as they can make it cause thats probably gonna be what sells more.

I myself am actually surprised by some of the comments about this family...this is TV people, they do what sells and what sells make the family money.

Im sure there are plenty of people on here who had someone why the heck they were getting a GSD and thought it would end in a horrible awful ending.

Geez, give them a chance. Some people might be surprised and it could in the end help Kate instead of the other way around.

I like hows there's lots of psychics on here...lol


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I went to their web site and sent an email explaining why they should not get 2 pups at the same time. I also referred them to this web site for information. Who knows - may do some good.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

My stomach turned when I heard "not one but TWO puppies" and I didn't even care what breed it was. Two puppies are a BAD idea let alone TWO GSD pups. I'm curious where these puppies are coming from too, I saw them being pulled out of an outdoor kennel.









My best guess is that this will be Cesar Millans next case...That is if they make it THAT far without being rehomed first.







Hopefully they don't end up thrown outside but I just can't see Kate letting 2 dogs, 2 large and heavy shedding dogs at that, indoors.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I watch this show as much as possible and am also very concerned. Kate does not seem the type to want any animal in the house, let alone two puppies who will be pooping and peeing everywhere, mouthing the children, making them cry constantly, jumping on them, etc. 

I am hoping they change their minds.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I thought it was a bad idea too. The kids are way to young to have a puppy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*



> Quote:The kids are way to young to have a puppy


No, the fact that there's 6 of them and their mother doesn't have GSD experience makes it too much. Oh well suppose they need to do something to keep the show interesting. 

I can't watch it, entirely too much screaming - I have 4 y/o twins and an other one who's 15 months older than my twins. I get my share of screaming and fighting when my own kids are awake - I don't need to watch somebody else's kids screaming.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I love the show, haven't watched alot of it lately, still have the new home episodes to be watched on the DVR. Its going to be interesting to see how they all interact with the puppers. At least they'll always have someone to go and play with! I can see it coming out well, yes she does have some issues, but maybe she'll be ok. 

I make DH watch it sometimes to show him I'm really not that big of a bitch, compared to her - I'm an angel! LOL Definatly good birth control! Haha


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I totally agree with you, Chance's Mom. I try to watch the show as much as I can. I just happened to catch it last week and saw the coming attractions to the next show. I couldn't believe she said they are getting not 1, but 2 GSD pups!! I really can't see this working out. I hope they don't wind up just dumping them in a shelter because they get out of control. What kind of example would she be showing her children and the rest of the world that watches the show. I don't know maybe it will be different, but we don't see everything that happens off camera.








It just drives me CRAZY when people don't research a breed!! I can't see her dealing with the peeing/pooping accidents in the house, the mouthiness and the hair. I can see it now....the first time there is an accident in the house, she will be calling Jon.







Then when they are crying in the middle of the night, she will NOT be happy!! She loves too sleep. I am setting my dvr for this one.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: Smith3
> 
> She is a raging bitch. I feel sorry for him. She really does treat him like complete crap.


Agree! 100%.....but like others said they have plenty of land now, they will probably have a kennel built...BTW Jon never seems to be at work, how do they afford all of this, the show can't be paying them that much!! they have moved twice since being on the air...


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I prefer to watch the Duggars...I don't know why...


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

I myself wanted a GSD and decided against it just because we don't have obedience training available anywhere near us and I have no prior experience with them. When I do get one I want to be the best owner I can be and take him to training.

When I heard Jon and Kate were getting 2 of them I thought wow that is a BAD idea! I watch the show and like them enough, but Kate is pretty harsh. I cannot imagine her having 2 pups peeing and pooping in her house or 2 full grown shedding dogs running around either. I'm guessing that with all the land they have now these pups are going to be outdoor kennel dogs.







I normally like to give people the benefit of the doubt, but I just don't see this being a good idea. I have three kids and a 3 month old yellow lab pup who is already potty trained and isn't very mouthy and it is hard enough, I cannot imagine 2 8 week old GS pups and 8 kids! I am curious to know what breeder would allow a family with their situation to get 2 pups at the same time? I think they would have been better off adopting an older dog or at least just getting one pup. I wish them the best though.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

Quote:The kids are way to young to have a puppy

No, the fact that there's 6 of them and their mother doesn't have GSD experience makes it too much. Oh well suppose they need to do something to keep the show interesting. 

I can't watch it, entirely too much screaming - I have 4 y/o twins and an other one who's 15 months older than my twins. I get my share of screaming and fighting when my own kids are awake - I don't need to watch somebody else's kids screaming. 


Thats want I wanted to say but I guess I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

This might seem off topic but not really.. Has anyone seen previews for tonight's show? They got two german shepherd puppies. I don't usually watch it but I am tonight! They look like Gunner did when he was a baby!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

There was a thread about it in the Chat Room, i think general consensus is it is going to be a disaster.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The John & Kate Plus 8 website at TLC has photos of the two puppies, here - http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/jon-and-kate/jon-and-kate.html - a male long coat named Shooka and a female named Nala.

I heard on another dog board that the dogs last only a couple of episodes before they are given away, and that a future episode is "visiting the dogs in the country". I don't know whether that is true or not, but it would not surprise me. 

The episode guide on Wikipedia has a listing for the episode where they pick the puppies out (they are littermates) and then two episodes after that, an episode where one of them has to be rushed to the vet because they were "being too curious" (I'm guessing one of the pups ate something while being unsupervised). The episode guide is at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Jon_%26_Kate_Plus_8_episodes


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have it to record tonight or watch either way...oh boy


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I saw on a Preview that one of the pups Peed in the house. didnt go over to well with Kate.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's funny! I thought it looked like german shepherds. That is going to be hilarious because Kate FREAKS out over any kind of mess, Jon may have to actually grow a pair to protect the dogs from her!

Beth


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Why in the world would they get TWO german shepherd puppies? My, that's just asking for trouble when you also have eight young children. 
I remember on a past episode they talked about getting a poodle because they didn't shed? I wonder what happened to make them instead get two German Shepherds?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I heard on another dog board that the dogs last only a couple of episodes before they are given away, and that a future episode is "visiting the dogs in the country". I don't know whether that is true or not, but it would not surprise me.


Though it is a shame about the puppies, and hoping they are now in a good home...

I think the show will be a GOOD thing. To show how having a puppy and kids is really hard. Let alone TWO puppies and kids. Not a decision to be taken lightly.

The fact they realized there was a problem and rehomed the puppies within a few weeks is a GOOD thing. They didn't let them grow up to be wild, untrained and unmanageable. They didn't have them penned up or yard dogs. They didn't just plain wait until they were adult to take them to a shelter because they didn't know what else to do with them.

If they did find good homes for the 2 puppies, a responsible decision FOR THE PUPPIES if you discover you made a mistake, is a good thing.

Maybe someone else watching will then learn to wait and not get a puppy at all.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Better questions is what kind of "breeder" is selling TWO GSD puppies to a family with EIGHT children


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The same one that Joe Biden got his pup from???


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3Better questions is what kind of "breeder" is selling TWO GSD puppies to a family with EIGHT children


The one who can't resist his/her 1.5 seconds of fame at the expense of the breed's reputation?


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

^Most likely


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

If they were rehomed I am relieved because I honestly don't think Kate has it in her to handle ANY dog let alone TWO German Shepherd puppies. She just would not be able to handle the mess and disorder that just comes naturally with puppies and dogs. I remember what Lexi was like when we first got her and how trying it was at times and I only have ONE kid! Kate would be better off with a cat - but then I would be very afraid for the cat with all those kids! Ummmm, maybe some fish????


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: remember what Lexi was like when we first got her and how trying it was at times and I only have ONE kid!


That's what I say. It's funny cause they are both adament about NO MORE KIDS (and who could blame them







) but we all know that having a puppy (let alone 2) is like having babies again!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Smith3Better questions is what kind of "breeder" is selling TWO GSD puppies to a family with EIGHT children
> ...


They could ahve still had their 15 seconds of fame with one dog


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's on right now.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

Ok, it's on. Everyones already whining about the names of the puppies and the fact the parents named them. Apparently Cara is going to get upset because SHE doesn't get to pick the puppy. They're picking a boy AND girl which...Lets pray they are getting them spayed and neutered. Hopefully BEFORE the first heat, argue with me if you want but do you honestly think with 8 kids they will see the heat coming or be able to properly supervise?

The kids are going "I brush his hair"...Yeah you're going to have a LOT of brushing to do. And apparently neither Jon OR Kate know anything about dogs. They admitted it.







And one of the girls wants a dog that "only likes me".

I'm scared.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I couldn't watch. Kate grates my nerves like a low-grit sander on buttskin, plus the GSD pups would be icing on that pessimistic cake. I tried watching a couple times but I cannot stand how she walks all over Jon like he's a second-rate doormat, especially on TV. It's like the show is all about her first, kids second, and somewhere down the line there's Jon.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It just started, they haven't even brought home the puppies and already I am sitting here shaking my head... Both parents said they know NOTHING about dogs. Yet they are getting TWO GERMAN SHEPHERDS?!? I don't get it... Why they would get two puppies of ANY breed I have no clue. Kate seems to just be grossed out by the idea of dogs in general. In my opinion if parents want to get a dog they need to be thrilled about the idea of getting a dog and not getting it for the kids, because guess who is going to be taking care of the dog full time?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm watching.

I guess I'll just be optimistic since what's done is done. Maybe it works out fine and will be GOOD PR for the breed after the Congo incident. Two big bad GSDs being raised by a family with 8 little kids.

I'm more concerned about who the breeder is, lol


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMI couldn't watch. Kate grates my nerves like a low-grit sander on buttskin, plus the GSD pups would be icing on that pessimistic cake. I tried watching a couple times but I cannot stand how she walks all over Jon like he's a second-rate doormat, especially on TV. It's like the show is all about her first, kids second, and somewhere down the line there's Jon.


ugh the worst was last week (the clip made Talk Soup), where he accidentally cut her off and she just cuts him down to nothing.

I feel sorry for the guy, he is totally stuck and has no options at all. He tries so hard and all she does is belittle him.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm watching it right now and it just went into commercial break.

Listening to Kate, I am absolutely floored that she'd ever consented to bringing home a dog, let alone two big dogs. She even told the interviewer, "Do you have an hour to talk about all the reservations I have about bringing a dog home?" Neither her nor John have ever owned a dog, admit they have no clue about owning a dog, and she says that she does not want any of the mess, hair, "dog slime", etc.

In the next segment, they're heading off to the breeder to see the puppies and "pick their puppies". Apparently, the breeder is telling them they can take the pups home that day. Looks like a big commercial kennel, lots of outdoor runs with plenty of pups, from what they've shown so far.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*



> Quote: Both parents said they know NOTHING about dogs. Yet they are getting TWO GERMAN SHEPHERDS?!?


And doesn't that happen all the time? How do you think so many dogs end up in shelters and rescues? All dogs of any/all breeds?

People just don't know.

Right now I'm alot more annoyed at the x-cop/breeder that just allowed them to buy 2 GSD puppies with zero experience in any dogs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone recognize the breeder? Personally, I'm kinda glad they did not identify his kennel name, or his full name, or his location. At least that will keep people from calling him for puppies after seeing the episode.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*

Clues to the guess the breeder game: 
They still live in PA? 
Kate said "we drove down" 
The breeders name Jeff no last name? 
Ex cop but does security work
Has a miniature horse


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

they flashed the breeder's name, jeff something, but i missed it...anyone catch it? 

i felt so bad when the one puppy went to lick kate's face and she pulled it away and said no, i'm not ready for that yet. not ready for puppy kisses???


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: HistorianAnyone recognize the breeder? Personally, I'm kinda glad they did not identify his kennel name, or his full name, or his location. At least that will keep people from calling him for puppies after seeing the episode.



i think they did show his name, right when the pulled up, it said "jeff something, breeder" but i missed the last name, i wasn't paying attention.

anyone have DVR??


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

They've only identified the breeder as "Jeff".

At least Kate is getting a list of needed supplies, food, feeding and potty times, and all that good stuff. Although she probably should have gotten that WAYYYYYY before picking up the pups.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

God this is such fail

"We don't know anything about dogs, but we are getting two puppies"

I didn't know much about properly raising a dog but I READ AND READ AND READ until I knew too much - and crap I still didn't know enough. 

Exactly why there are so many dogs in Rescues.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: HistorianAnyone recognize the breeder? Personally, I'm kinda glad they did not identify his kennel name, or his full name, or his location. At least that will keep people from calling him for puppies after seeing the episode.
> ...


i am a few minutes behind on the DVR and all it said was "JEFF"


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO
> ...



ohhh okay, i was imagining things







thanks!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

God

they are "picking them out now" and there are stalls and stalls of litters


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

Well, they have already shown Kate having a breakdown because the puppy peed and pooped...geez.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

This is like watching a train wreck.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Those puppies don't look 8 weeks to me, but my eye is pretty untrained


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The mother of the litter is adorable and happy, playing w/ her pup!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

isn't that the same person that is training Biden's puppy? I would love to know the breeder besides Jeff


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

OH MY GOSH it peed AND pooped???!?! Unbelievable. Who would have EVER thought that a baby animal would pee and poop.... I would never have imagined!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

They stopped at a pet store on the way home and left the puppies in the van ("the van has a heater, they were fine"). Now they've got them home - "They've never been inside before" - and are feeding them a mix of kibble and canned food. 

I'm embarrassed to admit that we have the same bowls for Abby. We have on in maroon like theirs, and one in green.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThe mother of the litter is adorable and happy, playing w/ her pup!


that was soooo cute!


are they 8 weeks? i know kate said something about not getting them for 2 weeks, but on the way there, jeff said they could take them that day. not sure if that means they are less than 8 weeks, or they were going to get them at 10+ weeks.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

John seems to be very happy about having puppies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3God
> 
> they are "picking them out now" and there are stalls and stalls of litters


Saw the dogs in kennels but only saw one litter. Not that I'm defending the breeder (or know anything about him), but when I went to visit Nikon and pick him up, most of the other dogs were put away for visitors.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Smith3God
> ...


I thought I saw 2-3 stalls of litters, but I think I was mistaken. The stall next were the parents, so I think I might have been wrong


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*



> Quote:isn't that the same person that is training Biden's puppy? I would love to know the breeder besides Jeff


The person training Biden's puppy is Mark Tobin, not the same person as this breeder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianJohn seems to be very happy about having puppies.


That's good, I guess! Finally something for him to smile about!


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Jon & Kate plus 8*

This is the first time I watched it - and I admit mainly because of this thread.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey didn't Biden get his dog from a breeder in Pennsylvania too?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The kennel next to the pups had chickens in it! Bidens breeder was a woman but a k9 trainer picked the pup for him.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Watched..............

Very sad for the kids IMO to have parents get them puppies for part of their Christmas to later get rid of them (IF this happens).







That's gonna break their little hearts, why do this ?

I as a mother of 2 teens know about kids to raise & I don't even have 8 ! WHY on earth would you take on 2 BIG GSDs when you have you hands FULL with kids & your always upset on the show about them ! I don't watch this show b/c of that. Kate is always so bi*$*ie it seems.

I just was sadden that they took on 2 pups when they knew that was gonna be hard !









Breeder should have known better also to let 2 go to these people & IMO, them pups looked 6 wks. old .

I will say 1 thing, I was happy how well minded the adult dogs were with all them kids running around & coming up to their kennels, NO barks. Kennel area looked nice & the 1 adult dog (maybe dam) that was out, was very nice/pretty.

Just not happy with show & do hope people that watched, will learn from this like the Marley movie...................Dogs just aren't that easy !


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Some cute pictures of the pups getting bigger


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsWatched..............
> 
> Very sad for the kids IMO to have parents get them puppies for part of their Christmas to later get rid of them (IF this happens).
> 
> ...


You nailed it on the head with my thoughts...she seemed so unhappy and well a you know what...I don't hardly watch the show but what I saw today didn't impress me I rather watch the other ones with all the kids. 

I loved the comment I wanted a more short haired one because of the shedding....no matter what long or short they all shed.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: krystaltiger Some cute pictures of the pups getting bigger


omg so cute


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: krystaltiger Some cute pictures of the pups getting bigger


WOW, they kept them longer than I thought. IF they did get rid of, I thought it was right away or the pups grew real fast !

Shooka is a doll & would take him in a heartbeat ! Gorgeous boy............









Wonder IF breeder took back, Kate said, he would.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Elly
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsWatched..............
> ...


Yes, & GSDs shed BIG time. And NOT ready for puppy kisses......................









How about razor sharp puppy bites ????


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

she kept talking in the show about how well they are doing 4 mths later after getting them so they may still have them. 

that breeder should have kept them until they was prepared to take them home like they wanted, instead to get that quick buck (I swear he only said about donating the money to a cancer patient because he knew they are big into that I bet he kept it)he told them to take them that day. If they got to wait until they was ready then it might not been so bad their first night. that breeder is bad news for doing that


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Hey didn't Biden get his dog from a breeder in Pennsylvania too?


Biden's puppy came from JoLindy's German Shepherds / Wolf Den, a commercial breeder in Pennsylvania. One with a pretty bad record with the department of agriculture, at that.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

8 kids running around putting thirr tiny fingers through the kennel gates holding dogs that have never seen them. Also dogs running around loose with little Aiden saying "I'm afraid of dogs" repeatedly and no one was with him.

The dog was beautiful, but how big do you think it looked to Aiden when it ran directly toward him and then veered off at the last second? 

Kate was already screaming that the male puppy " is dirty and messy and smelly and it is going to go back." And they need "to be trained." Did she think they came that way?

John was the voice of reason - he will get over ruled by the shrew.

I hope it is true that the dogs were quickly rehomed - hopefully back to the breeder who sold two pups to an unprepared family with no back ground with any type of dog.

How very smart he was to come up with the "the money from this litter is going to help a cancer group" story.

Last time I will watch the show. They are a train wreck.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I will say though, about the puppy kisses, not everybody enjoys puppy kisses like we do. My husband loves our dogs, but does not want them kissing him on the face.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HarleyGirl52874I will say though, about the puppy kisses, not everybody enjoys puppy kisses like we do. My husband loves our dogs, but does not want them kissing him on the face.


Yes, know this....................









I'm happy to get on the cheek or under chin, but not really on the lips, I know I have poo eaters EVEN though I try to catch it as soon as it's coming out of butts............LOL









Just didn't seem too happy with the pups from the get go.........









Get your kids a rabbit, hamster, kitty, maybe 1 sm dog, BUT 2 GSD pups !!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I thought it was pretty rude of Kate to say "You're not welcome" and stuff when the kids all thanked her for letting them get puppies. =/ Gah can you REALLY as a parent do that to six 5 year olds and two 7 or 8 year olds? (Not sure how old Maddy and Cara are, I just know they're 2 or 3 years older than the younger kids)

The only reason I'd be sad to see the puppies leave is when Jon's thrown to the "dog house" he wont have any company.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*

Dang. I'm very happy I didn't watch the show, lol. Did they ever say why they were getting two? And I thought (correct me if I'm wrong) that most breeders won't give away two from the same litter to a family. That's a shame. 
You would think that they'd at least have someone do the research on this for them and have them find the absolute best. 
People who freak out over puppy messes, or the fact that the dog has just toilet papered the inside of your house (....hey, it's common!), really grate on my nerves. You just have to have the proper perspective that's all. Going out at three in the morning in the frigid cold is FUN! Stepping in poop barefoot in your bedroom is HILARIOUS!! See, just cave in to the circus that you have voluntarily turned your living situation into and you will be much more relaxed.








And really, with eight children you should just get your card to the loony factory stamped and get the uniform and everything. A puppy is work and demanding, but when you have eight little children you should learn to just go with the flow at that point, lol.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3Better questions is what kind of "breeder" is selling TWO GSD puppies to a family with EIGHT children



I'd just like to point out that it is absolutely NOT the number of children that is the problem here. I know one family with 8 children ka"h, and they had a GSD mix that the older girls adopted from a local shelter. This couples children are/were very well behaved, and so the addition of a four-legged family member was not a problem. I don't watch this show (no TV, actually LOL), but from everything I've heard, it does NOT sound like they have a household that would handle having one puppy (let alone two!) regardless of how many children are there.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Quote:
> I'd just like to point out that it is absolutely NOT the number of children that is the problem here.


I agree there are many people that don't even have kids that are not capable of taking care of a pet. My GF as 5 kids (ranging from 1 - 12y) and they have a GSD and they had a GSD before him they are GSD people they know what they want and are getting into and he is an awesome dog they would never get rid of him. 

What a great idea for the show a hamster would have been an excellent choice of a pet.

I really believe this was all done for publicity for the family and the breeder. I also believe it is sad because I don't know what happens with the rest of the shows when they have them but it is going to give this breed another bad mark or not? 

The attitude of Kate toward even getting a puppy was not positive and then my puppy, we chose, you deal with it, you don't get a choice in the name...they could have really made it more fun for the kids I am sorry. There was no making the kids really feel that they were involved but taking them there. 

No compassion on the mom's part at all, I could go on and on...

My one friend has a boxer mix named T-Rex because of the kids naming him after the dino in Toy Story.

I have always said if we get another pet it is because the adult wants it more then anyone else in the end because guess what that is where all the work is going to fall. Why do people think kids (who are barely responsible for themselves) can take on the large responsiblity of taking care of a pet.

Yes, they should assist but to be expected to the majority NOT.

Jon never has much to say it is pretty sad they don't even look like they love each other sitting on that couch. He has his side and she has her side.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And here I am LOVING the show!

I feel it's an absolute 100% representation on about how unprepared and uneducated MOST people are in the USA when they want to get a puppy. Not one of the comments was new to me.

The kids want a puppy.

2 puppies better than one because they will help take care of each other.

Took the puppies home with zero prep (cause the breeder decided he could give them up weeks earlier than when Kate had first said she could take them).

No plan in place, no schedule in place, no idea that GSD pups are so mouthy.

The breeder mis-represented how easy it would be cause the breed is 'so smart' (I don't care if they are Rocket Scientists, as puppies they will poop/pee/chew everything).

These puppies had spent ALL their life in an outdoor kennel. 

======

This show has a HUGE following with parents with kids. And I bet many of them are thinking about getting a puppy right now. By them watching Kate/Jon and the kids. Seeing all the work. Seeing how the kids really are with the puppies. And the ultimate outcome IS A GOOD THING. Cause it's real. Happening every day because people JUST DON'T KNOW what a commitment it is to have a puppy. 

So if this helps so people only get one puppy instead of 2. Or don't get a puppy at all. It's only a good thing.

And I still put WAY more blame on the breeder who should have known better. Given older puppies that were partially housebroken? Never given 2 puppies to a newbie puppy owner with 8 kids mostly the same age.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*

Maggie that is an excellent way of looking at it and I thank you for showing me that side of it, I do hope that the general audience get that side of it because I didn't. I was too busy critisizing how they could have done this and that.

In the end, the puppies will be safe unlike many who end up in the shelters and are euthanized before someone can save them or end up unruley and are put to sleep for behavioral issues. Now that would be a GOOD way to end the show with a purpose, meaning and education behind them and along with supporting a cancer organization they can also support a rescue, pound etc...or bring note that in this ending it is happy for the puppies but for most it is not. 

Lets also show the flip side of what happens to the dogs in the end when families are unprepared to take on such a responsibility.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Shavy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Smith3Better questions is what kind of "breeder" is selling TWO GSD puppies to a family with EIGHT children
> ...


well i think it is more 6 4yo kids they can barely manage already is the issue lol, but i do agree on point, people can have dogs with that many kids, but just depends on the situation


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: Elly
> -snip-
> 
> The attitude of Kate toward even getting a puppy was not positive and then my puppy, we chose, you deal with it, you don't get a choice in the name...they could have really made it more fun for the kids I am sorry. There was no making the kids really feel that they were involved but taking them there.
> ...


Ha, talking about kids naming pets - my parents got us a lab when i was 6 and my brother 3. they asked us what we wanted to name it, my brother asked what she was, they said a female, he said I want to call it Female. Name suck









Worst was my dad yelling for the dog down the road when some woman was running by "Hey Female come back!"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:In the end, the puppies will be safe unlike many who end up in the shelters and are euthanized before someone can save them or end up unruley and are put to sleep for behavioral issues.


THAT's a great point. Because it sounds like ultimately Jon/Kate DID realize they made a mistake and then made the best most responsible decision for their family and the puppies. Sounds like they found a great new home for the both of them.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's exactly what I thought! We got Lexi at 8 weeks and she was wayyyyy bigger than that and she's not a "giant" shepherd or anything (based on how her parents look). I am thinking they looked more like 6 weeks which in my opinion is way too young!

Beth


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't really stand Kate, she treats her husband like trash-but then he allows her to do it. Her reaction to these puppies made me absolutely puke, I hope hope hope they ended up finding the puppies a better home (I didn't read all the threads so not sure how this ended up). It's cruel, in my opinion, with her mindset for these puppies to be in her care. If they do still have them I can see her banishing them from the house to an outdoor kennel for life and that breaks my heart. How in the world did she manage with all these kids and the messes they must have made?? She needs to LIGHTEN up! I will admit I have a bias towards her because I myself am an infertility patient and her whole general attitude irritates the crap out of me, if you haven't read her book you should, you will see A LOT of similarity between her and the Octuplet mom, who I guess she SUPPORTS! 

Sorry I went off topic there, just a subject close to my heart!!!

Beth


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Now that's a real responsible breeder "NOT".

Watched the show last night, German Show-lines


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Watched the show a couple of times, got my blood boiling and refused to watch it again.. then see a preview for last night's show and had to watch... Blood boiling even more now.. I cannot believe that this woman wants the world to see how much of a ugly person she is with her personality.. I hope she is getting paid well for looking like such a %$#^... and if this is truly her real personality, then I pity her..As for the new furkids.. you would figure that a breeder would look into the people that are not only taking one of his puppies but two??? Maybe ask some questions to make sure that this family or any family that is taking a pup/pups are ready for the responsibility of it?? Maybe do some sort of a check of what kind of enviroment these pups will be going to??? It does not matter if you have a big home, or lots of money, it is the love and care that you can provide for the newest addition that counts in my books.. just an opinion...Dogs are not an accessory to a home.. they are a family member...and just like having a baby, they make messes and drool and you have to clean up after they soil their diaper or floor .. both are unpleasant to clean but you do it.. You don't turn around and say they are going back!!! They are just babies/puppies for crying out loud!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

She is a nut, like puppies are supposed to how to go to potty? I cannot stand her.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerNow that's a real responsible breeder "NOT".
> 
> Watched the show last night, German Show-lines


Is that what they were? That's what I thought at first but the adults they showed looked like typical BYB/pet dogs, not really typey one way or the other. The ones in the kennel looked very tan and short coated.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

what I have been finding out on a google search and read many other boards is they still have the puppies today they are about 3-4 mths old and someone lives near them and seen both pups there so as of right now they have not placed the puppies, them placing the pups is a rumor I believe all because how much kate isn't a dog person. the person that seen the pups recently said they are nice looking pups and well cared for, only we can hope and see on how the show comes about with them.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelswhat I have been finding out on a google search and read many other boards is they still have the puppies today they are about 3-4 mths old and someone lives near them and seen both pups there so as of right now they have not placed the puppies, them placing the pups is a rumor I believe all because how much kate isn't a dog person. the person that seen the pups recently said they are nice looking pups and well cared for, only we can hope and see on how the show comes about with them.


Well that is good to hear. I hope they were able to pull in a trainer or something to assist. 

And the pictures posted the are beautiful looking dogs


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Elly
> The attitude of Kate toward even getting a puppy was not positive and then my puppy, we chose, you deal with it, you don't get a choice in the name...they could have really made it more fun for the kids I am sorry. There was no making the kids really feel that they were involved but taking them there.


To be fair, I wouldn't let my child choose a puppy for the family or name it, either. An 8 year old has no idea which puppy is appropriate for the home, and children choose on the basis of "this one likes me!" and "isn't he cute?", which is not the best way to make a 10+ year decision.

I don't even intend to bring my son along when we go to look at and pick up our pup (G-d willing, in another month ), because I want to focus on talking to the breeder, seeing the parents, and getting acquainted with my new pup - NOT chasing after a rambunctious child who wants to get into everything (I love him, but that's toddlers for ya. ). 

As far as naming goes, I think I would probably give the kids a few names to choose from, but I can't see allowing the kids to actually pick a name out all by themselves - I have to like it too. I think offering a choice let's children feel involved without ending up with a dog named "T-Rex" or "Female".


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeAnd here I am LOVING the show!
> 
> I feel it's an absolute 100% representation on about how unprepared and uneducated MOST people are in the USA when they want to get a puppy. Not one of the comments was new to me.
> 
> ...



I think you hit it dead on.

People need to realize that this is a small board compared to the whole world. I am also sure that some of us on here didnt fully understand everything about getting a puppy and things came up no matter how hard one prepared, and some prepared and were completely ready.

This is how alot of people do it, if its liked or not. Now, some people will cowboy up and get through all the hard times and puppy stage and learn and grow and all will be happy. Some people will just dump the dog.

I have no idea how all of this will go with them. This could very well force Kate to change and look at herself and the situation differently or could send her to the luny bin.

But, it DOES show the real deal when it comes to getting a puppy to those who might be thinking of going out and getting a puppy, just cause they can. Or at least stop and make people think before they do it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Shavy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Elly
> ...



Yup

When you have more than one kid, its hard to leave it up to them to decide on a name, cause they are all going to want to name it what THEY want to name it. And some kids can be stubborn. 

I always gave mine a choice of different names, if they couldnt agree on one of them, then I usually ended up picking something.

As to letting a small child help pick out a dog, no way no how cause like was said, a small child is going to want the dog that likes them the best or is the cutest and not take into account what really matters in getting a puppy.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't mean that they should chose the dog but they certain should feel like it was a decision made together, we chose our next dog but we did make sure our kids felt like they were part of the decision. This is the first dog that they have felt is their not just ours.









Even though we got Cabela our rescue 2 yrs ago, I chose him and picked him the kids don't feel that he is theirs but with Sonny we looked on petfinders, we looked at his pic today, we taked about what his foster mom said he was like etc...they felt part of the process they didn't make the decision but were apart of the adoption that is important for childern. 

Did anyone pick up on when the 1 child said I want to pick the puppy and Jon said the puppy will pick us or you something in that terms

I agree on meeting up with the breeder/rescue (if all possible) first and discuss what is best for your home and then the next meeting should be with the whole family. I also believe the dog should met the kids and vs versa so you can see the reaction of the puppy/dog to the child and vs versa.

As with names I agree guideance is best but again making them feel like they helped make the decision.

I suppose I just didn't like her cutting attitude she seemed very selfish about the whole thing and then when they make a mistake it is everyone else's fault and the puppies are going back...whatever.

The whole thing didn't settle well with me at all.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

oh i agree that the kids should def. be a part in it. You can make a small child feel included without giving them full reigns, lol.

Heck,my grandmother use to give me a bowl of water to stir when I was four and she was cooking dinner. I was helping!!! lol


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, know 1 thing 4 SURE......................

THEY PICKED THE BEST BREED TO GET FOR THEIR KIDS/FAMILY IMO.





















You gotta LOVE them GSDs........









Ok, MRL, your right on your point about opening people's eyes to getting dogs. Thought the same about the movie Marley, hope this showed people NOT to run out & get Labs after seeing this movie !

I am just sad IF they did get rid of the pups, the hearts of the kids that would be broken due to this...............trying to take on NOT 1 but 2 pups.

I did re-watch & caught where they didn't want a sm dog due to getting broken, I understand so, why not a med dog & just 1 !

I truly feel when kids are that young, tell them, let's start with a hamster, fish, or something small & SEE IF they can care for it & if they prove so, then maybe 1 puppy someday.

I feel they did open many of people's eyes with how crazy it is, but also might make even more people want to go get their own cute GSD puppy..............


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Elly
> 
> Did anyone pick up on when the 1 child said I want to pick the puppy and Jon said the puppy will pick us or you something in that terms


Yes I did. He was helping them get their shoes, & 1 daughter was complaining, & he said, we will not pick the puppy the puppy will pick us !

I think Kate picked her though, she said, I like her, she small, cute & I'm keeping...................


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

the pups are older and look like they are doing very well








i like the show, and altho i wouldve done things diffrently, atleast they didnt get the pups from a pet shop 

http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/jon-and-kate/slideshows/puppies.html

shooka is a long coat.. beautiful male and nala is the little girl 

maddy and cara taught them sit and im sure they will do fine










ive always given my puppy a mix of dry/wet and well from the looks of it, the pups look healthy and happy







it took my mom a while to learn to like the dogs also but she warmed up.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Crazy at it sounds, I think it will show to a lot of the country that GSD are great family dogs. If they can remain even tempered in that household, with eight kids, then they must not be the vicious dogs some people think they are.
They may show what we all know, GSDs are the BEST family dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Watching the episode when they brought them home was like having my nails pulled off.
Screaming at the puppy for peeing, then dragging it back to where it peed (they did not show what she did to him)... And they said they've read up on the GSD in a pet store book.
The breeder was just telling them over and the over that they are smart dogs, and you will never have expectations too high for them- hocking puppies at them. No advice on training or anything.

I am curious to see how long this lasts.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

And that big male shepherd he had running loose with the kids, he was ADORABLE, but one little friendly play nip or accidental bump and those tiny kids could be in the hospital, and the one kid, Aiden? Was showing physical fear towards him. Not good, deff. not responsible from the breeder.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with MRL. And i hope you are right and this educates the public on how hard it can be...and to be prepared, etc. 


Kate makes me GAG! What is up with that hair?? 

Loved the shots of the little boy saying is the door closed so he cannot get me? He was to cute. AND the big LH GSD playing with the pup! Really made me want a pup! (but I know better! my hands are full)


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I'm surprised but hope the puppies are still doing well. However, I'm afraid to watch any more for fear I'll get ticked when I see how they are being treated by Kate. I think we've only seen the tip of the iceberg here, if she's freaking out over a little pee and poop what about what happens when she experiences what a lot of us have experienced?? The poop eating, the poop rolling, the chewing up of various pieces of your house and wardrobe??? I think the main reason the pups are still there is she doesn't have the heart to disappoint her kids, and possibly Jon finally stood up to her and said no way are they going. 

I just vacuumed my floor by the way and the whole time Lexi was trying to attack the vacuum, which is one of her favorite "games". Can't wait to see what happens when Kate is trying to vacuum with TWO GS pups on hand, LOL!

Beth


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

When does it air?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9When does it air?


Mon. @ 9:00 EST


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*



> Quote:What is up with that hair??


I'm guessing my hair would also seem unnatural to you then, lol.
I like her hair but not her additude....

The bitch was so funny, all those play bows, lol. I was only able to watch a short 3 minute clip on youtube so I didn't get to see the whole show.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

The bitch was so funny, all those play bows, lol. I was only able to watch a short 3 minute clip on youtube so I didn't get to see the whole show. [/quote]

Ha ha, it took me a minute to realize you were talking about the DOG and not Kate! LOL


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Could this be the breeder they got the dogs from?

Vom Eaglesnest Working Dog Kennel
Jeff Platt
P.O Box 431
Washington, PA 15301
724.229.4997 

I don't have a clue if Washington, PA is anywhere near them but the guys name is Jeff and he trains State Police dogs. Maybe just a coincidence. Unfortunately the website does not exist anymore, but that made me wonder even more if it was him since he must be aware of the backlash this has caused.

Beth (if I'm wrong I apologize! I HOPE this isn't anyone on here, LOL!)


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*

pics of the puppies (Nala & Shooka): http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/jon-and-kate/slideshows/puppies.html


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Slide #7. I think Jon needs a bigger poop bag....


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder why there are more pics of the female than of the male?? The male looks a lot like Lexi by the way!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bethandglenCould this be the breeder they got the dogs from?
> 
> Vom Eaglesnest Working Dog Kennel
> Jeff Platt
> ...


I did a quick google search and all i could find were rotties there no reference to GSD


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*

Don't know if this has already been posted.

Scroll: http://www.examiner.com/x-1028-Pet-News-...hepherd-puppies


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

it's on again tonight at 8:00


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That wasn't a bitch with the pup out playing, it was some male.. maybe the father?
lol I noticed he had parts females don't...


----------



## binny727 (Aug 11, 2005)

I can't believe the way people are judging the Gosselins on this thread. Yes, they got in over their heads with 2 puppies but they will learn how to take care of these puppies like we all have. I have a friend who never ever wanted a dog but her husband did. She had a list of reasons to never have a dog. She now has 2 Labs and they have done so much damage to her house including eating the kitchen flooring and the sofa but she is so in love with those 2 dogs that it doesn't matter what they did, she looks at it as an opportunity to get new flooring and a new sofa but not a reason to get rid of her dogs. So I hope that the Gosselins will also look at their new dogs in the same light and I am glad they have gotten the best breed for their family.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: binny727I can't believe the way people are judging the Gosselins on this thread. Yes, they got in over their heads with 2 puppies but they will learn how to take care of these puppies like we all have. I have a friend who never ever wanted a dog but her husband did. She had a list of reasons to never have a dog. She now has 2 Labs and they have done so much damage to her house including eating the kitchen flooring and the sofa but she is so in love with those 2 dogs that it doesn't matter what they did, she looks at it as an opportunity to get new flooring and a new sofa but not a reason to get rid of her dogs. So I hope that the Gosselins will also look at their new dogs in the same light and I am glad they have gotten the best breed for their family.


Can you please tell me why you think that GSDs were the best breed for their family??? As a professional that helps clients in breed selection, I don't think a GSD was at ALL the right choice for their family.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

The problem isn't Jon and the kids or the dogs binny, I'm afraid it's Kate! She is soooooooo anal retentive and a major germophobe that I believe, even if they do keep the dogs forever and always, that she will have serious issues with them whether she loves them or not. I love my dog with all my heart and she makes HUGE messes that I don't enjoy but I don't EVER threaten to return her to the breeder ESPECIALLY not in front of my child the way Kate did when she had her massive meltdown over a little dog poo. Kate herself admitted they read a "little" German Shepherd book they got at the pet store, to me that's not enough research into the breed. I have to agree with Rachel here, these dogs are cute as heck but it's too many kids, too many cameras and too much uptight Kate for a GSD.

At any rate, good luck to the pups, I am hoping with all my heart they will manage to wriggle their way completely into Kate's heart and she won't worry about a little thing like dirt because when all is said and done if your kids are happy who cares????


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I keep waiting for the spinoff....










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChEtrE82lgo


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not defending Kate (she drives me nuts) BUT I think the show makes a huge deal of her germophobe anal retentiveness. I think that's her "show personality" and they tend to focus on that. I am also organized and clean to a fault and yet I don't have any problems at all keeping three large dogs (2 GSDs and 1 even larger mutt) in a small home with off-white carpeting. I wouldn't go so far as to say that this aspect of her personality is reason that they should not own a GSD, especially since we only see what the show wants us to see.

What I really don't like about her is the constant bad-mouthing her husband. I don't think there's any excuse for that and yes, the show can spin that too but apparently they get enough content of this type to never run dry of her insulting him and bossing him around. I am the "boss" of our household and often my DH defers to me, but I don't bad-mouth him in front of a camera or shout at him.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Liesje I agree w/ you 100% I think the show edits alot to make her look alot worse then she is. That is the problem w/ alot of these reality shows, You may see her yell at John but don't see what brought it on. 

Although I also think she does go off the top sometimes. 
Just like when she said the dogs were going back, I have told my dogs that before when they were in trouble for doing something they shouldn't have, would I NO, just because it is said doesn't mean it will be done.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I think that people are being overly-harsh on Jon and Kate regarding their decision to get puppies. Maybe GSDs aren't the PERFECT breed for the family, but I've seen many people walking dogs or at the dog park with more than one breed of dog--they can't both be the perfect breed for the household, should they not have brought one of the dogs home?

Yes, two puppies is a LOT of work, but so is 8 children. Maybe she's obsessive about germs, but she's already cleaning up spills and messes from 8 children daily. And children aren't great are sharing, can you imagine the arguments that would start over 8 children and ONE dog. From the arguments over getting a girl or boy, to "he wont let me play with the dog". At least 2 dogs evens it out a little.

Personally, I say if they can make it through the first 6 months and take the time to train the dogs, it'll have been a great decision for the family. They just have to be able to put the work in from the start.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Totally agree. My first experiences with GSDs were not ones that were top show dogs or in SchH training or anything like that. They were from knowing families who always had a GSD as their family dog and wouldn't have it any other way.

I am actually glad that they were willing to choose a GSD. Well, not so much a GSD specifically, but Kate said she wanted a smally fluffy dog and then gave several reasons why that would be a bad idea. So I am happy that she seemed willing to do what was right for the family, and to do what John wanted (for once).


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

The only trouble with the "edited to look bad" theory is that if it really is just editing why does Kate keep allowing it to happen? In her book she says her mouth often gets her into trouble. I think it's just her personality and it's certainly not attractive. As a wife it bothers me IMMENSELY to see the disrespect she shows her husband, BUT it also bothers me how Jon doesn't seem to stand up to her. I don't know, maybe it's how their relationship works and they are okay with it, but it sure wouldn't work for me and my husband.

On the flip side of the coin, sort of playing devil's advocate here, people can change in surprising and unusual ways. I went to school with this girl who was really "uppity" for wont of a better word (we used to call her Nellie Olsen behind her back). She was the LAST person you'd ever think would have any kind of dog unless it was the type you carry in your purse. Well fast forward several years - she now married to a truck driver and raises Golden Retrievers! I guess she has a very successful operation. It shocks me but I guess if a dog or a breed worms your way into your heart they are there to stay. So like I said before I really hope these two puppies can work a miracle on Kate and get her to let go and enjoy life without worrying so much. It will be interesting to see how things progress as the puppies get bigger and into more things. I just hope they are not eventually shoved to an outdoor kennel and can remain part of the family. 

Beth


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

i cannot BELIEVE how judgmental 90% of you people are.

I just started reading this thread from page one and OMFG.

You people need to just get off your high horses and THINK for one second...

If there was a film crew filming MY family with no script.. just everyday stuff... 
How would WE look??

I bet you all would be the picture perfect family that doesnt make hasty decisions, never get upset, never act sarcastic, and make all the right decisions all the time.


For crying out loud.
Look, so many of the first post critisizing this family. ESPECIALLY Kate. And they STILL have the pups.

You all are trying to search on Google to find out what is going on with the puppies.

None of you have the slightest IDEA what goes on in that house every day. 
I dont give a crap if there is a TV show. What happens behind the cameras, is their real life and I'm sure they try just as hard as any of you to be good parents and good dog owners.


I swear, i'm so done with this site. I've only posted a few times, but I've already experienced the overly critical, jump to conclusion, judgmental behaviour of so many of you members.

This is my last post.









delete it if you want. you probably will since i'm calling all of you out for your OWN flaws.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Good grief, I don't watch the show but it's a reality show. They are probably tickled pink because people are discussing it which means ratings. Ratings normally mean money.

Somehow I think they do have a stake in the show doing well.

And no, I would never allow cameras in my house.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sorry you're so unhappy here, I love these boards and have experienced nothing but positive, informed responses to each and every one of my posts. Everyone is entitled to their opinions but I do think those opinions can be put forth without being so rude.

Beth


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, when you let a camera in your house so you can make money, you open the door for people to voice their opinions...like these people care...their making a mint (how many houses have they lived in now and does it look like they actually work?) and this publicity stunt of getting not one, but two puppies is working perfectly.

I've never watched the show (excluding the GSD episode) and never will. I'll stick to quality TV like Rock of Love Bus.









Bye Die Fledermaus, I hate to see you leave over a crappy reality show...


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Die Fledermausi cannot BELIEVE how judgmental 90% of you people are.
> 
> I just started reading this thread from page one and OMFG.
> 
> ...


If I were to delete, it would be for board violations. I will leave your post but please take a moment to review board rules concerning board violations and being respectful of the views of others if you choose to continue to post.

That said, instead of getting angry and leaving the board in a huff, why not calmly express your opinions on the issue? You may have some very valid points to make that could add to the conversation. It's been my experience that most board members are quite willing to entertain viewpoints that vary from their own as long as those viewpoints are presented in a calm, respectful manner.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well said khurley! 

I think people either like the show or hate it, love Kate or hate her, are happy about the pups or are not and while it's fun to discuss our differing opinions no one is going to sway anyone else to their way of thinking and I wouldn't want them to either. For me it was fun and interesting and informative to discuss the subject but when people start getting angry and defensive it scares me a little! So I won't say anything more on the matter but I have enjoyed the discussion!

Beth


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

While I do think people can be harsh at times, I can see their point also, Kate is a B*tch for almost the entire show, no matter what episode you watch, lol, I have watched this show long before they got the puppies. 

I do think it's about a 50/50 split of that is the way she is, and that is also editing at work. 

I hold most of the blame on the breeder though. While I understand their wanting 2 puppies,with that many kids, I think maybe a better solution would have been to let them take one puppy home that day, let them get used to caring for one, then in a few weeks like Kate had actually planned go pick up the other puppy.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

^I think that's an awesome idea. That way they could get working on bad habits and potty training with the first puppy, and which could then set an example for the second. Maybe a couple weeks would have been too soon though? It seems like maybe then the second puppy's bad habits would start them for the first again.

I've seen some breeders online that have a number of females with litters coming in a couple months apart, maybe this could have been the solution? In an ideal situation they could have picked an 8 week old puppy, and then the second puppy would be a couple weeks old. They could have brought the children in one or two at a time to see the brand new puppies and then ask to receive weekly pictures so their children could watch the second puppy's growth until it could come home when the first puppy already had 2 months of time to learn where to potty and such?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

The show is so amusing though! I almost had to turn it off wwhen the got the puppies, it just frusterates me sometimes! Getting two GSD puppies was a very bad idea, I think. Exspeciially when you have 8 young kids and have just moved! But I guess it's two live in babysitters!!! I think they should have rescued a 6 yr. old golden retriever.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Just a thought:

Do you think next season it will be John & Kate Plus 10? Not as catchy, but it'd be a good way to drive home the fact that puppies are just as time-consuming as children to their viewers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Die Fledermausi cannot BELIEVE how judgmental 90% of you people are.
> 
> I just started reading this thread from page one and OMFG.
> 
> ...


Wow.







This is a chat room, and people chat, have opinions, agree and disagree.

Hopefully you stay, and instead of JUST getting upset at the posts you don't agree with, you'll read every post that is written. To see that there are people on all sides of the issue.

I personally love the show and love both Kate and Jon. They aren't perfect, and neither am I. As I can see by your post, you write when you feel strongly about something, and that's great. Doesn't mean everyone has to agree or disagree, just that we all get to post what we think.

Hate to see you quit the site just based on one thread that has posts that don't match your opinion on a subject. There are so many topics and so many threads that just have brags and info and questions that it would appear to me (hm, maybe I'm jumping to a conclusion here) you are rather throwing out the baby with the bathwater to quit entirely based on just the single thread.

I hope instead you stay and continue to contribute. You don't have to agree with anyone. You are entitled to your opinion. And so is everyone else!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: John & Kate plus 8*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Die Fledermausi cannot BELIEVE how judgmental 90% of you people are.
> ...


not to mention, 90% of the people in this thread don't necessarily represent 90% of the people on this board. there is always the option to remain in the dog related forums, after all, above anything else this is a dog message board.

i'd never expect to be in a room with 11,151 people and get along with all of them, let alone even 10% of them.

i can get a general sense of a post... and if the thread starts going in a direction in which i disagree with - i can







OR choose to leave that particular thread... but to leave the whole forum, its just not worth it to me. the positive information that i receive more than outweighs the negatives.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:and if the thread starts going in a direction in which i disagree with - i can OR choose to leave that particular thread... but to leave the whole forum, its just not worth it to me. the positive information that i receive more than outweighs the negatives.


Well put!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I will say this, like or hate Kate, she is one organized person! I kind of envy her in that fashion.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

^True that! Lol, I could never in a billion years be that organized. And I like the show and have watched it before. Kate gets on my nerves some of the time, but she reminds me of my mom in that respect







Super clean, super organized, and God FORBID anything not go according to her divine plan







But, eh, I love my mom anyway. 
I do NOT like the fact that they got two puppies at once and think it's irreponsible.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

OMG - watching the latest one.

The female dog had a toy impacted in her intestines 

I can't stand Kate - she threatens the kids if they don't do their chores "we will take the dogs back" ugh


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought the episode was cute! Maybe b/c Kate wasn't really in it, lol. I won't hold the toy thing against them. Lord knows, my dog got into the landlord's rat poison!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI thought the episode was cute! Maybe b/c Kate wasn't really in it, lol. I won't hold the toy thing against them. Lord knows, my dog got into the landlord's rat poison!










yes no kate, possibly the best reason why it was good!

you can tell the husband looks a bit happier with the dogs

the puppies are so cute, esp how they play with the kids


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Puppies eating something they shouldn't could happen to anybody.

I know I have "threatened" my son if he didn't do what he was supposed to, something would be taken away or he wouldn't be going anywhere, so that didn't even bother me.


----------

